# Sirius without a Directv receiver



## rick52768 (Oct 11, 2008)

I was wondering if there is a way to get Sirius using my wired/wireless connection on my PC or any other way as we get those "free" music channels? I know that you can get the iphone app, but it only works if you pay for the online service as in your car. I know that is a crazy question, but some of you work best with thought kind of questions. Anybody tried using an old box to get it? Thanks


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

There is a Vista/Windows 7 gadget for XM, dont know about Sirius.


----------



## rick52768 (Oct 11, 2008)

After searching I think that may have something to do with the online subscription Sirius has. Are they not the same now?


----------



## Davenlr (Sep 16, 2006)

I dont know. Never had a sirius sub, just XM.


----------



## koji68 (Jun 21, 2004)

No. There is no way of getting them free. Use Pandora or Slacker.


----------

